# Written warning - what does it actually mean?



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

I've just been given a written warning due to my poor timekeeping.  It says I have to be in everyday for my contracted hours or face further discipliniary action.

Does it affect my chances of getting another job etc, or can I just ignore it? (provided I come in on time for the next 3 months)


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you get any verbal warnings before that?

When I give a written (which I've done only once), it was preceded by 2 formal verbals, and it was the last step before disciplinary action leading to notice given

It could come up at a later date if future employers check with your current employers, as it goes on your record


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I've just been given a written warning due to my poor timekeeping.  It says I have to be in everyday for my contracted hours or face further discipliniary action.
> 
> Does it affect my chances of getting another job etc, or can I just ignore it? (provided I come in on time for the next 3 months)



It comes off your record once it's expired. In the meantime any references given might mention it (or at least the timekeeping issue) depending on what's asked by the person requesting the reference.

If it's unfair/unjustified, appeal against it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

nah, it's pretty much justified.

Oh well.  Three months of early starts


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Does it affect my chances of getting another job


 
Few employers would bother with written warnings unless they are set on sacking someone. So it may affect future employment prospects if you've been at your current place for a while and they'd be the natural referees.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Fair does fractionman 

Btw, when the 3 months are up, I suggest asking for confirmation that it's no longer on your record just in case it gets forgotten then used by accident/incompetence in the future.


----------



## grimble (Jan 15, 2008)

For fear of getting sued for libel, few employers write anything other than "Mr/Mrs X worked for us here at Company Y between the dates of blah and blah".
They don't comment on good points, bad points or points inbetween.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

grimble said:
			
		

> For fear of getting sued for libel, few employers write anything other than "Mr/Mrs X worked for us here at Company Y between the dates of blah and blah".
> They don't comment on good points, bad points or points inbetween.



Not always, and you can't count on it.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

cesare said:
			
		

> Btw, when the 3 months are up, I suggest asking for confirmation that it's no longer on your record just in case it gets forgotten then used by accident/incompetence in the future.



Although they may specify a time period for whatever action in the warning, written warnings will remain on your record for a longer period than that.  Usually a year.

And yes, once one is in force, it can become a lot easier to pursue further disciplinary action if they wish.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Although they may specify a time period for whatever action in the warning, written warnings will remain on your record for a longer period than that.  Usually a year.
> 
> And yes, once one is in force, it can become a lot easier to pursue further disciplinary action if they wish.



Yes, there may be a separate timescale for specific improvement but it'll stay on record for as long as they say it'll stay on record, which will also be specified.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the piece of paper, so I'll check.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, ensure you get a copy & that the dates & any review periods are clearly defined - don't be afraid to dispute anything else that may be sneaked into it.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, get a copy of the minutes of the meeting as well.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

minutes?  no minutes were taken.

It basically went - we've told you to turn up on time, you haven't so we're giving you a written warning.  Any questions?
I asked what the consequences of not turning up on time were and I got a vague "further disciplinary action" as an answer.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

grimble said:
			
		

> For fear of getting sued for libel, few employers write anything other than "Mr/Mrs X worked for us here at Company Y between the dates of blah and blah".
> They don't comment on good points, bad points or points inbetween.



A formal warning of any sort - verbal or written, issued under a disciplinary process, would probably be something they could mention with impunity as it should be evidential enough.  Its the more vague/opinion/hearsay stuff that gives them the potential problem.

They could also be brought to book for forgetting to mention anything that might count as serious misconduct.  Although in the OP's case, that would be an unlikely situation.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> minutes?  no minutes were taken.



Hmm

Btw, did they give you the right of accompaniment & set out in writing the reasons for requiring that you attend the hearing?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

cesare said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Btw, did they give you the right of accompaniment & set out in writing the reasons for requiring that you attend the hearing?



Nah, nothing like that.  Just a meeting invite and a word from my boss re: what it was about.  9am meeting too 

They did ask me if there was any circumstances that were making me late.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> minutes?  no minutes were taken.



I think you might want to be asking for a copy of the disciplinary procedure then & maybe asking for this to be reconsidered.

I have *never* heard of a formal written being given without at least one full-on minuted meeting (usually more) having taken place.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a formal verbal warning at my last job. Whatever that means. I then quit. I wonder if that will show up, I'm thinking of applying for a PGCE.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Nah, nothing like that.  Just a meeting invite and a word from my boss re: what it was about.  9am meeting too



Yeah well they're procedurally out of order so that's grounds for appeal. But the reality is that they could put that right at an appeal hearing tbh, and you may not want to be bothered with all that if you think the substance is fair enough.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I asked what the consequences of not turning up on time were and I got a vague "further disciplinary action" as an answer.



Not good enough - Your warning will need to establish exactly where on the disiciplinary scale this lies & where it would go next if you fail to comply.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2008)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I got a formal verbal warning at my last job. Whatever that means. I then quit. I wonder if that will show up, I'm thinking of applying for a PGCE.



Very unlikely.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

Also, I've got a doctors appointment this afternoon and have been told that I have to make the time up "company policy" - can they do this?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Also, I've got a doctors appointment this afternoon and have been told that I have to make the time up "company policy" - can they do this?



If it _is_ their policy, yes. You could try booking it as holiday as an alternative.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

cesare said:
			
		

> If it _is_ their policy, yes. You could try booking it as holiday as an alternative.



I wasn't aware of it as a policy.  I'll try and see where it's written down.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2008)

all I can find is this:



> Other Planned Absences
> 
> In the case of any planned absences other than annual leave or time in lieu e.g. Jury Service, Paternity Leave, planned surgery, the staff member should complete a Staff Absence Form, and submit it to their manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm it refers to staff policies there. They might be kept hard copy somewhere else?


----------

